# Shouldn't ENWorld be 10 soon?



## xigbar (Jan 10, 2012)

If it isn't already, that is.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 10, 2012)

We had our 10th anniversary a year ago. That's when we got our "10 years and counting" logo.


----------



## xigbar (Jan 10, 2012)

Morrus said:


> We had our 10th anniversary a year ago. That's when we got our "10 years and counting" logo.




But then, why does the earliest account (I would assume it's yours) say it's from 2002?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 10, 2012)

xigbar said:


> But then, why does the earliest account (I would assume it's yours) say it's from 2002?




Because we changed message board software.


----------



## xigbar (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah....Well then.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 11, 2012)

We're still getting cake, pie and ice cream though, right?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 11, 2012)

What do you think we're counting?


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 11, 2012)

You can add my two years from 1999-2001 if you want to pad things a bit more!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 13, 2012)

Right. Technically, I think we turn 13 this summer.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 13, 2012)

Piratecat said:


> Right. Technically, I think we turn 13 this summer.




Oh, gods.  Teenagers.  Soon it'll all be, "I HATE you!  You don't UNDERSTAND me!  Can you drive me to the mall?"


----------



## fba827 (Jan 13, 2012)

Umbran said:


> Oh, gods.  Teenagers.  Soon it'll all be, "I HATE you!  You don't UNDERSTAND me!  Can you drive me to the mall?"




"....and where is my allowance?"


----------



## jonesy (Jan 13, 2012)

fba827 said:


> "....and where is my allowance?"



I get mine every month. I don't know what you're talking about. 

Well, I did. Until gold got taken offline. (not complaining, mind you)


----------



## Henry (Jan 18, 2012)

fba827 said:


> "....and where is my allowance?"




And my personal peeve: "Who are Gary Gygax and Dave Anderson?" 

Kids these days. Really.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 18, 2012)

Umbran said:


> Oh, gods.  Teenagers.  Soon it'll all be, "I HATE you!  You don't UNDERSTAND me!  Can you drive me to the mall?"




No we've had that for ages, it is called edition wars!


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 22, 2012)

I actually just recalled this and was coming to post a similar topic.

Maybe my memory has gotten fuzzy over the years (sad, as I once prided myself on my memory), but did the change in software not coincide with the Great Crash?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> I actually just recalled this and was coming to post a similar topic.
> 
> Maybe my memory has gotten fuzzy over the years (sad, as I once prided myself on my memory), but did the change in software not coincide with the Great Crash?




Y'know, I don't actually remember!


----------

